# Who Should Start at PG



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Who should start at PG? There is quite a big competition going on.......Rondo, Telfair, West.........who who who?


----------



## Sundance (Oct 2, 2006)

Right now you have to consider West the No. 1 guy based on what he accomplished last year. You can't simply hand the job over to somebody else based on one or two preseason games. Telfair was no big deal with the Blazers and still has to prove himself. Rondo is a rookie for goodness sake!!!! And he's a rookie whose college history doesn't suggest that he would be able to step right in as a starter in the NBA. So West has to be the guy for the time being.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Has to be West. Those that picked Rondo appear to be valuing his performance in two preseason games over West's entire year last year.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Where is Allan Ray?


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Allan Ray is unequivocally not an option.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Delonte West. I think that he is the only viable option at this point.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

it was dwest 's 1st year as PG after playing SG in college. He did pretty well. He does have his weaknesses. Give him more minutes...he gets better and better.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

It will be West, simply because he had the experience last season. 

However, considering the Celtics want to run, Rondo would be the best option for the offense. Nothing against West, he's just not really suited for a running-style offense, due to his speed, and lack of passing ability..


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I agree with LX. I am a big fan of D. West however he is better suited at the 2. The season should start off with West at the 1 but soon enough it will be Rondo or Bassy running the offense.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Telfair.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

NOBLE said:


> Telfair.


Why?


----------



## beantown (Sep 2, 2005)

West isnt a 1, he's a phenomenal back-up 2...maybe even sixth mn material, although I think that may be a stretch. Let's move on, Rondo over Telfair by a landslide after the few pre-season games we have to make this call...


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

why not Telfair?

he has great potential... he came right out of High School which was a terrible move IMO, should have went to Lousville like he said he was going to but thats in the past now..... hes a real young kid and has a great future ahead of him, hes still learning the basics of NBA play but he needs to get in the game to progress

Telfair seems to have great court vision and watching him in the preseason, hes looking a lot better then he did in Portland and also looks a lot more excited to play then he did in Portland..... he seems alot quicker and more explosiveness and with the Celtics saying they want to run more, Telfair seems like a better fit


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

gotta hand it to Delonte. but if the Doc swings him to the 2, play Telfair


----------



## HawaiianLaker (Nov 28, 2005)

three pretty good PGs you guys have in my opinion, too bad one has to be buried on the bench. I would start telfair and back him up with west. telfair can play and i hope he proves that by getting the starting job. any idea if a trade is in the mix because of the amount of PGs?


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

well they defenitly didnt make a move to get Telfair to bring him off the bench.... 

so that means they are going to trade either Rondo or West if anything... West will get them a better deal in return so he possibly may go but like some others have said, he has the option to play the 2


----------



## beantown (Sep 2, 2005)

The Portland trade was a nice one IMO, but regardless of Telair/Ratliff's contribution to the 2006 C's(and I AM drinking that kool-aid), don't be so presumptious in thinking that just because Danny made a trade for someone it means Danny is commited to holding onto that someone. What did we give up, the #7 in a weak draft and our most cumbersome contract? 
Give Sebastian Telfair a shot no doubt, just look out for Rondo.

ps-delonte isnt a pg, consumate basketball prof. he may be. he should not be an option as the #1-1 guard if the Celtics want to be any good.


AUNDRE said:


> well they defenitly didnt make a move to get Telfair to bring him off the bench....
> 
> so that means they are going to trade either Rondo or West if anything... West will get them a better deal in return so he possibly may go but like some others have said, he has the option to play the 2


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Bassy will start at the 1 for Boston. Maybe not from day one - but soon enough.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Why?


 Because my mancrush for him won't allow me to say otherwise.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

NOBLE said:


> Telfair.


Agreed.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I voted Rondo because he can run at our pace and he may be a rookie but he's the same age as Sebastien and has played better thus far. Delonte will play SG this year.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Rajon bleeping Rondo.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I'm still in shock that Rondo is running away with this after just a few preseason games.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

P-Dub34 said:


> I'm still in shock that Rondo is running away with this after just a few preseason games.


Amen to that! Nothing I saw of him in college would have led me to believe he'd be successful in the NBA. Granted he's still only played a few pre-season games and hasn't done anything in real-world competition yet but I've got to say that he has impressed me more than I thought he would. The skeptic in me still thinks that he's playing over his head but the C's fan in me hopes he isn't :biggrin:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> All signs point to West as off-guard -- Plan calls for pairings with Telfair, Rondo
> By Steve Bulpett/ Celtics Notebook
> Boston Herald Sports Reporter
> 
> ...



This pretty much settles it.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Thanks Aqua. Not shocking - it's the right move to have West at the 2.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Don't get me wrong, I like West at the two, as well, it's just that starting a rookie because of a few preseason games seems like we're getting a little carried away here.

As for Doc's comments about Pittsnogle, he sounds like last year's version of Raef LaFrentz (or worse). Luke Jackson beat Pierce in a shooting contest - too bad NBA basketball isn't a game of horse.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Does anyone here know if Rondo and West will get a real shot ? Or will they just hand it to Telfair. Telfair seems all showbiz and nothing when it counts !

Rondo and West showed what they could do in college, Telfair was a dud in Portland.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

I went with Telfair because he is the best passer of the three. He also seems to be getting Pierce some easier shots which makes you guys better in the half court game. That being said I think all three will play at least 15 minutes a game.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

It's already been stated by Doc that West is going to see more time at the 2. The bulk of the point minutes will go to Telfair and Rondo. 

By the way I will be at the game tonight. Very excited for this.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> That being said I think all three will play at least 15 minutes a game.


Well, that's pretty much a given.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Well, that's pretty much a given.


I don't think so guys.

There's not enough minutes to go around. You have to remember that Pierce will be playing the 2 most of the time and you gotta make some room for Tony Allen, so I could see Telfair as the odd man out (please don't try to humor me how he's the future of the franchise if Glenn hates people who turn it over.)


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

You heard it here...and it saddens me to say this...but the odd man out is Tony Allen. Look for a TA trade.

I do not know if Telfair will be the future of the franchise or not...but he's the current face at PG. Or at least a good chunk of the face with Rondo (and I guess some West).


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

West will play before Allen, one would speculate.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I like all three point guards. They are not average starting point guards yet, but they're a nice young trio.


----------



## beantown (Sep 2, 2005)

Delonte West is a two guard; he is NOT in the running, and coach said as much. 

Between Rondo and Telfair it's open season and Rondo is the better PG so far, hes proven as much by his numbers and hustle, deal with it. It's between Rondo and Telfair for the job at starting pg, right now Rondo is winning hands down, check out the assists/turnovers.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

beantown said:


> Delonte West is a two guard; he is NOT in the running, and coach said as much.





> “I’m going to play him more as a 2,” the Celtics coach said. “He will play some point, especially down the stretch of games and the last possession when you need all shooters on the floor. So he will play it at times, but I love him at the 2.”


I don't see enough minutes at the two to give everybody time there.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

beantown said:


> The Portland trade was a nice one IMO, but regardless of Telair/Ratliff's contribution to the 2006 C's(and I AM drinking that kool-aid), don't be so presumptious in thinking that just because Danny made a trade for someone it means Danny is commited to holding onto that someone. What did we give up, the #7 in a weak draft and our most cumbersome contract?
> Give Sebastian Telfair a shot no doubt, just look out for Rondo.
> 
> ps-delonte isnt a pg, consumate basketball prof. he may be. he should not be an option as the #1-1 guard if the Celtics want to be any good.




Raef's contract does indeed suck, but to say you gave up the 7th pick in a weak draft like it's not a big deal is a little on the shortsighted side. Brandon Roy, the player we got in this trade is an extrememly good basketball player, and most think he is the odds on favorite to win R.O.Y.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Causeway said:


> You heard it here...and it saddens me to say this...but the odd man out is Tony Allen. Look for a TA trade.


Overdue.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

> In his third NBA year, *Telfair is in many ways just starting*.
> 
> “He’s really *a 21-year-old point guard*,” said his agent Andy Miller, who took in the proceedings. “I represent Chauncey (Billups) and it took him five years to develop in the NBA.”
> 
> The Celtics would certainly be happy if Telfair could emulate Billups - and even happier if he stuck around and did it in a Boston uniform.


Me too.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

beantown said:


> The Portland trade was a nice one IMO, but regardless of Telair/Ratliff's contribution to the 2006 C's(and I AM drinking that kool-aid), don't be so presumptious in thinking that just because Danny made a trade for someone it means Danny is commited to holding onto that someone. What did we give up, the #7 in a weak draft and our most cumbersome contract?
> Give Sebastian Telfair a shot no doubt, just look out for Rondo.


Rudy Gay & Brandon Roy will have much bigger NBA impacts than Bassy. From a talent perspective the deal was a disaster. If the owners were really interested in winning they would have taken the one year luxury tax hit and let Ainge take Roy or Gay, which would have put the Celtics in the 2008 playoffs. But winning is about their ninth priority. Ainge had to choose between Roy/Gay or his current prospects, because if he hadn't shaved the year from Lafrentz's contract he wouldn't be allowed to sign his kids.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

The point guards are still playing very well for you guys. Telfair dominated the first half and Rondo made some nice plays in the second half but lets break down their performances so far.

Shooting: Telfair
Scoring: Slight edge Telfair
Passing: Slight edge Rondo
Leadership: Telfair: This can't be shown in stats but Telfair is very vocal on the court and has really been getting people in the right spots on the court.
Defense: Rondo
Offensive Effectiveness(how the offense and movement is depending whose on the court): Telfair
Penetration: Even
Rebounding: Rondo

I give Telfair a slight advantage right now because he seems to be getting your two best scorers(Pierce and Sczerbiak) the ball in positions to make easy baskets and his improved jumper has been a pleasant surprise. That being said this is a good problem to have as they should push each other all season.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

22ryno said:


> The point guards are still playing very well for you guys. Telfair dominated the first half and Rondo made some nice plays in the second half but lets break down their performances so far.
> 
> Shooting: Telfair
> Scoring: Slight edge Telfair
> ...


GREAT problem to have. :clap:


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

I'm just happy we have 3 possibilities at PG. After the mess we had with Jiri Welsch, Orien Greene, and oftentimes Marcus Banks, it's nice to have more than one option for people to run the floor. I know West says he's not injury prone, but he does seem to keep getting injured, so having 2 other options is great. I also have a feeling we'll be seeing a combination of 2 of them on the floor at the same time quite a bit, so the starting job doesn't hold that much weight. I'm hoping Tony Allen will step up his play, but it still looks like he's having a hard time finishing. 

I know it's too early to tell, but Rondo has really impressed me with his court vision and composure. Yes, it's the preseason, but last night, he was out there with a very inexperienced team playing against Marbury, Francis, Rose, Crawford, Curry, and others, and he was still able to make plays on both ends of the floor. He and Telfair are unbelievably fast, and if they can keep turnovers down, they can create their own shots and get others their shots. I'm very excited to see what they can do for Pierce.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Causeway said:


> GREAT problem to have. :clap:


Absolutely friggin' fabulous problem to have. :biggrin:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> Me too.


I didn't know you were a 21 year old point guard...you coming out next year?



ehmunro said:


> Rudy Gay & Brandon Roy will have much bigger NBA impacts than Bassy. From a talent perspective the deal was a disaster. If the owners were really interested in winning they would have taken the one year luxury tax hit and let Ainge take Roy or Gay, which would have put the Celtics in the 2008 playoffs. But winning is about their ninth priority. Ainge had to choose between Roy/Gay or his current prospects, because if he hadn't shaved the year from Lafrentz's contract he wouldn't be allowed to sign his kids.


You're assuming Glenn Rivers would have played any of them.

I still don't see how the Celtics would be in the playoffs in 08, when they would sign a Scalabrine brother.



22ryno said:


> The point guards are still playing very well for you guys. Telfair dominated the first half and Rondo made some nice plays in the second half but lets break down their performances so far.
> 
> Shooting: Telfair
> Scoring: Slight edge Telfair
> ...


Perosnally, I'd give the edge to Rondo in almost all those categories...


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> You're assuming Glenn Rivers would have played any of them. I still don't see how the Celtics would be in the playoffs in 08, when they would sign a Scalabrine brother.


Did they sign a free agent this year? I mean a real free agent, not an undrafted rookie or a vet minimum off the scrap heap. They wouldn't sign one next year either had they drafted Gay. However, Gay would have allowed them to play Phoenix-style smallball rather than what they're doing. The idea behind smallball is to wear the opponents out with speed. Unfortunately Boston plays shortball, where Kendrick, Theo, and Wally lumber up and down the court with a speed that rivals Greg Ostertag's, and Pierce & Gomes (let's not forget that Moobs was winning the wind sprint competition among the 4s), who aren't the speediest players in the league, try to keep up with the one guy that can run. Green struggles with court time because he still doesn't grasp the defense, that isn't a problem for Gay, he's a very smart kid, as athletic as G-2, and has the size/strength to play the 4 in a small lineup. The player who'd see his minutes eaten into would be Gomes. But, hey, Gay's better. From a talent standpoint it was a terrible trade. All that was needed to select Gay was the ownership's willingness to bite the bullet and take the luxury tax hit for one year. Just like they'd promised they'd do if it was a matter of winning. As usual no one in the Boston press took them to task for promising one thing and doing the exact opposite. Is it 2015 yet?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

That's an assumption. One also could assume that some people actually think we not only got rid of a year of a fat contract but picked up some nice talent as well.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

ehmunro said:


> Did they sign a free agent this year? I mean a real free agent, not an undrafted rookie or a vet minimum off the scrap heap. They wouldn't sign one next year either had they drafted Gay. However, Gay would have allowed them to play Phoenix-style smallball rather than what they're doing. The idea behind smallball is to wear the opponents out with speed. Unfortunately Boston plays shortball, where Kendrick, Theo, and Wally lumber up and down the court with a speed that rivals Greg Ostertag's, and Pierce & Gomes (let's not forget that Moobs was winning the wind sprint competition among the 4s), who aren't the speediest players in the league, try to keep up with the one guy that can run. Green struggles with court time because he still doesn't grasp the defense, that isn't a problem for Gay, he's a very smart kid, as athletic as G-2, and has the size/strength to play the 4 in a small lineup. The player who'd see his minutes eaten into would be Gomes. But, hey, Gay's better. From a talent standpoint it was a terrible trade. All that was needed to select Gay was the ownership's willingness to bite the bullet and take the luxury tax hit for one year. Just like they'd promised they'd do if it was a matter of winning. As usual no one in the Boston press took them to task for promising one thing and doing the exact opposite. Is it 2015 yet?


I don't see how Gay would have brought this team to the playoffs, there's a lot more help that they would need.

First, there's no rebounder out there. The only one who does know how to rebound from the big man sat on the bench last year, and he isn't even getting the minutes he deserves in the PRESEASON and then you have Delonte West and Orien Greene running the offense.

Gay would have been a waste here, we'd make him a inside PF.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> I don't see how Gay would have brought this team to the playoffs, there's a lot more help that they would need.
> 
> First, there's no rebounder out there. The only one who does know how to rebound from the big man sat on the bench last year, and he isn't even getting the minutes he deserves in the PRESEASON and then you have Delonte West and Orien Greene running the offense.
> 
> Gay would have been a waste here, we'd make him a inside PF.


You play to your strengths. If you have Gay and Pierce you play fast and small. Now we just play small. With no real speed advantage. Which nullifies the purpose. Let's put it this way, if I have to choose between Gay on the bench or Telfair, I'll take Gay.


----------



## Truthiness (Oct 23, 2006)

I voted Delonte, because he's the best option to start right now. Ideally, I'd want Telfair to be the starter in the long run. Unfortunately, I don't think Telfair is ready yet, and as much as I like how Rondo has played, he is a rookie. I'm generally not a fan of starting rookies if you don't have to, unless that rookie happens to be LeBron James.

Basically, start Delonte with the goal of developing Telfair as a bonafide starting NBA PG. When Telfair gets there, Delonte and Rondo are your backups.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

West - it has been stated by Doc - will see the bulk of his minutes at the 2.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

TheBigDonut said:


> Overdue.


:laugh: What was his first clue? When they neglected to pick up his option in July?


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Truthiness said:


> I voted Delonte, because he's the best option to start right now. Ideally, I'd want Telfair to be the starter in the long run. Unfortunately, I don't think Telfair is ready yet, and as much as I like how Rondo has played, he is a rookie. I'm generally not a fan of starting rookies if you don't have to, unless that rookie happens to be LeBron James.


Or, say Ryan Gomes..... :biggrin:
I voted for Rondo. I stand by my opinion that he will shake out much better than his draft ranking. Delonte should be allowed to be the 2 he was born to be. Minutes wise, a split. 
It will be interesting to see if any trades go down before the deadline......


----------

